

AT&T offers free calls to Japan - moblivu
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/14/atandt-makes-calling-japan-free-until-the-end-of-march/

======
ck2
60 minutes eh? Wholesale cost of a penny per minute, they bought themselves
some cheap publicity as every outlet that doesn't have real reporters will
just repeat press releases.

------
luigi
When your free call to Japan gets dropped, AT&T can blame it on the
earthquake.

------
aniobi
Such a great PR strategy!

~~~
kash
its to get you to not think about the data caps they are gonna put on u-verse
and att dsl in a few months!

